# What paid streaming services are you subscribed to? (October, 2021 Edition)



## Mark Holtz

What paid streaming services are you currently utilizing and are you taking advantage of any promotional offers? This is what I have:

*Criterion Channel* - Charter member
*DirecTV Stream* - Mother pays this
*Prime Video* - Part of Amazon Prime subscription
*HBO Max* - Part of my Gigabit Internet service
*Disney+* - Part of my wireless plan beginning in November
*Hulu (ad supported plan)* - Part of my wireless plan beginning in November
*ESPN+* - Part of my wireless plan beginning in November
*Discovery+* - Part of my wireless plan beginning in November
*SiriusXM* (Audio) - Part of my SiriusXM car subscription


----------



## MysteryMan

I subscribe to Premier which includes HBO Max for free. I also subscribe to Amazon Prime which includes Prime Video.


----------



## leehrat

MysteryMan said:


> I subscribe to Premier which includes HBO Max for free. I also subscribe to Amazon Prime which includes Prime Video.


Hulu + Live and Friendly tv


----------



## Holydoc

YouTube TV + Disney + Prime ($67.26/month not counting Prime since I use it for shipping primarily)
-- Until Football season is over then...

Hulu (no adds) + Paramount + Prime ($24.16/month not counting Prime)


----------



## b4pjoe

*Prime Video* - Part of Amazon Prime subscription
*HBO Max* - Included with DirecTV Premier package
*CineMax* - Included with DirecTV Premier package
*Showtime* - Included with DirecTV Premier package
*Starz* - Included with DirecTV Premier package

*Disney+* - Bought it with the 3 year discounted price before launch - Will not renew

*Discovery+* - Ad Free

*History Vault* - Ad Free
*AMC+* - Ad Free
*Paramount+* - Ad Free


----------



## TDK1044

*Prime Video* - Came with Amazon Prime subscription
*HBO Max* - Included with AT&T wireless plan
*Discovery+* - Ad Free
*Paramount+* - Ad Free
*Peacock* - Ad Free
DirecTV Stream


----------



## cmasia

ESPN+ ... $70 per year
Paramount+ - No ads ... $50 this year, got a 50% first year discount
Peacock - No ads...$50 per year, due to Cox Internet subscription
FloSports Rugby ... $120 per year. Yeah, I know, but I love rugby.
Prime Video...$120 per year

Total: $410

Reduced my DirecTV from Premier to Choice, saving more than the $410.


----------



## B. Shoe

We just passed two years of being a streaming-only home. Here's what we subscribe to:

YouTube TV: $64.99
Netflix: $14.99
Disney Bundle (Hulu, Disney+, ESPN+): $13.99
Apple TV+: $4.99
HBO Max: $14.99
Spotify Family: $14.99
SiriusXM All-Access: $4.99 (Part of a 12-month promotion. Did not carry before the promotion.)
Our total monthly cost is $133.93. We also subscribe to NFL Sunday Ticket and NBA League Pass, but pay those costs up front. I know it doesn't work for some, dependent upon their preferences and wish lists. But we absolutely love being an all-streaming house and the flexibility it provides for us.


----------



## billsharpe

Prime Video
Netflix
Acorn
Paramount
HBO Max
PBS Passport
Disney+


----------



## WestDC

MysteryMan said:


> I subscribe to Premier which includes HBO Max for free. I also subscribe to Amazon Prime which includes Prime Video.


Those 2 are my only ones as well


----------



## garn9173

DirectTV Stream 


That's it.


----------



## crkeehn

Youtube TV
Philo
Netflix
Britbox
Peacock
Apple TV+
Hulu (Free with Verizon Service)
Disney+ (Free with Verizon)
ESPN+ (Free with Verizon)
HBO Max (Free with ATT Fiber)


----------



## gio12

YTTV
Netflix
AppleTV
PrimeVideo (with prime membership)
HBO Max
Disney+ (free)
ESPN+ (free0
Peacock Premium ($5 and free with Comcast)


----------



## NYDutch

Netflix
PBS Passport
ESPN+
Paramount+
Prime Video (w/Prime membership)


----------



## DanoP

I'm subbed to ESPN+, Netflix, PrimeVideo, AppleTV (promo....will drop it.) And DTV Stream. Which segue's into a mini-rant. I'm signed up for Ultimate because it is the minimum package to carry the channels I want. I get Starz with it. I see nothing has changed over the years. You get movies and shows from forever ago that is seeming put on a endless loop. Perhaps it was a worthwhile value years ago but now it's worth next to nothing.


----------



## Getteau

*Subscribed to and use regularly*

Netflix
Paramount +
Discovery + - picked it up when they had a good discount for a 1 year subscription
Disney + - got it back when they were offering 3 years subscriptions before the launch
SiriusXM All Access
Amazon Music

*Getting as part of something else and rarely use*

Prime Video - have it because of our Prime membership and it's the only one in this list that I occasionally stream from.
Hulu - comes as part of our Sprint/T-Mobile plan. Too many ads to bother with and no way to get a discount on the Ad Free level as part of a bundle with my existing Disney + subscription or as part of my T-Mobile plan.
Peacock - comes with our Xfinity subscription. I used it to stream Yellowstone and then never looked at it again
Apple TV - got a free subscription to it when we bought new phones awhile back. I set it up, looked at it once and never looked at it again. I'm not even sure if it's even active at this point


----------



## B. Shoe

Getteau said:


> Hulu - comes as part of our Sprint/T-Mobile plan. Too many ads to bother with and no way to get a discount on the Ad Free level as part of a bundle with my existing Disney + subscription or as part of my T-Mobile plan.


I'm assuming that you can't alter the Hulu subscription level because of Sprint/T-Mobile not offering a means to upgrade, even if you paid the difference for the higher tier?


----------



## NashGuy

DanoP said:


> I'm subbed to ESPN+, Netflix, PrimeVideo, AppleTV (promo....will drop it.) And DTV Stream. Which segue's into a mini-rant. I'm signed up for Ultimate because it is the minimum package to carry the channels I want. I get Starz with it. I see nothing has changed over the years. You get movies and shows from forever ago that is seeming put on a endless loop. Perhaps it was a worthwhile value years ago but now it's worth next to nothing.


DTV Stream's Ultimate package does not include Starz. But it does include StarzEncore, a suite of channels owned by Starz that used to simply be called Encore until a few years ago. StarzEncore plays older movies while the more premium service Starz airs some newer releases, along with a slate of new Starz original series which do not air on StarzEncore. I would agree that StarzEncore isn't worth very much, unless you're really into discovering or rewatching movies from decades past (most of them fairly forgettable, IMO).

Most operators don't sell StarzEncore as a standalone package. It's either bundled in with Starz (which typically sells for $9-11/mo) and/or it's included as part of a top-tier basic cable package, like DTV's Ultimate. However, Dish satellite does offer StarzEncore as a standalone add-on for $6/mo. But for that same price, I'd opt for Epix instead.


----------



## DanoP

You're right. Somehow I missed 'encore' in the channel title. It is pure crapola that I wished I didn't pay for.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## lparsons21

That’s almost right. Ultimate does not include the Starz linear channels, but it does include all of Starz VOD.


----------



## NashGuy

lparsons21 said:


> That's almost right. Ultimate does not include the Starz linear channels, but it does include all of Starz VOD.


Really? That would be very odd. DTV's own info specifically shows that Starz is NOT part of Ultimate, only StarzEncore is. Can't imagine why the Starz content would be included in Ultimate's VOD library unless it was only temporarily there during a free preview period.


----------



## NashGuy

DanoP said:


> You're right. Somehow I missed 'encore' in the channel title. It is pure crapola that I wished I didn't pay for.


Yeah, well, that's the way channel bundles work. You have to pay for all the channels even though you only care about some of them. Also true of SVODs too, though. You have to pay the full price for Netflix even though only a fraction of their titles may interest you.


----------



## lparsons21

NashGuy said:


> Really? That would be very odd. DTV's own info specifically shows that Starz is NOT part of Ultimate, only StarzEncore is. Can't imagine why the Starz content would be included in Ultimate's VOD library unless it was only temporarily there during a free preview period.


Yes, really. DTVStream doesn't say so, but it is a fact at least right now.


----------



## Mike Lang

We have most of them...Netflix, Amazon, Apple TV+, HBO Max, Disney+, Showtime, Hulu, Paramount, Peacock Premium, Discovery+, SiriusXM...

Many are free or bundled w/ other stuff.


----------



## Getteau

B. Shoe said:


> I'm assuming that you can't alter the Hulu subscription level because of Sprint/T-Mobile not offering a means to upgrade, even if you paid the difference for the higher tier?


Correct. The last time I looked, I think what we get through Sprint/T-Mobile is equivalent to the $5.99 a month Hulu plan (now it's $6.99). Unfortunately, neither Sprint, nor Hulu, offered a way to get a non-Ad version of Hulu with a $5.99/month discount. I'd actually be interested in a Hulu/ESPN+/Disney bundle, but I still have a couple of years on my pre-paid Disney plan and Sprint is giving me a $5.99 version of Hulu. If I could get a a bundle that takes into account that I've already paid for Disney and already get the Hulu Ad based level, I'd probably signup tomorrow.


----------



## techguy88

Here is mine:

*Prime Video* - Included with Amazon Prime (annual subscription)
*HBO Max *- Included with AT&T Unlimited Elite plan
*Curiosity Stream* - Included with Altice/Suddenlink Internet plans **New**
*Disney+ *- Annual plan
*Hulu* - Ad version - Annual plan
*Funimation *- Premium Plus (annual) **Grandfathered - pricing**
*Paramount+* - Limited Commercials (annual) **Grandfathered - tier/pricing**
*Peacock* - Monthly (only re-subscribed for _Halloween Kills_ will cancel in November)
*SiriusXM *- Part of Music & Entertainment (formally Select) plan - Annual/Loyalty offer
Gaming related:

*Nintendo Switch Online* - Annual - Provides access to NES/SNES library
*PlayStation Now* - Annual - Streaming (select PS3 titles) / Streaming & Downloadable (select PS2 and PS4 titles)
*PlayStation Plus* - Annual - Includes 2-3 games per month (I usually pay for this one in cards when Black Friday deals are available)

*Xbox Game Pass Ultimate* - Monthly (I pay for this one when pre-pay cards are discounted for Black Friday)
Includes Xbox Live Gold (Includes 4 games/month) and Game Pass for Console & PC
Xbox Game Studios titles are released on Game Pass day and date with retail release.

Currently Inactive (I only subscribe to these when I want to watch something then cancel)

*Netflix*
*Apple TV+*
*Crunchyroll*
*HIDIVE*
*Epix* - Recently cancelled, currently caught up on original shows. Don't need to keep now that _Pennyworth_ is moving to HBO Max and Paramount+ will receive MGM/UA titles in 2022 after their initial premiere on Epix.
*AMC+*
*Showtime*
*Starz*


----------



## crkeehn

I find it humorous that so many of the posters here are listing Amazon Video only because you get it with Amazon Prime.

I'm the opposite. I get Amazon Prime only because it is part of my Amazon Video subscription. I had to break down and subscribe when the Grand Tour rolled out.


----------



## b4pjoe

I don't see much interesting on Prime Video to watch. If it wasn't included with Prime I wouldn't have it.


----------



## billsharpe

I got hooked on Amazon Prime Video when they added all six seasons of Laugh In. However, I was already subscribed to Prime prior to that.


----------



## B. Shoe

b4pjoe said:


> I don't see much interesting on Prime Video to watch. If it wasn't included with Prime I wouldn't have it.


This is the boat we float on, in regards to Amazon Video. Is it part of our streaming capability? Sure. Did I list it in my subscription rundown in my earlier post? No. The app holds space on my Apple TV box, but I can recall just a handful of times that I've really utilized it. On the flip side, I do have a few friends that regularly watch some of their marquee programs.


----------



## NashGuy

B. Shoe said:


> This is the boat we float on, in regards to Amazon Video. Is it part of our streaming capability? Sure. Did I list it in my subscription rundown in my earlier post? No. The app holds space on my Apple TV box, but I can recall just a handful of times that I've really utilized it. On the flip side, I do have a few friends that regularly watch some of their marquee programs.


There have been a few months here and there, in years past, when I subscribed to *just* Prime Video. For me, it's not worth paying for an annual Prime subscription because I just don't buy enough from Amazon and when I do, it's typically a large enough amount to qualify for free shipping that takes several days to arrive, which is fine. (Frankly, if the cost is close, I prefer to buy from other companies.)

Prime Video has had a few things I've really enjoyed in the past (e.g. Red Oaks, early Transparent, etc.) but they've had less and less stuff over time that I've felt compelled to watch. And their UI has always been such a mess.

I seem to have settled into a pattern where HBO Max (ad-free) is the main subscription app that I keep year-round, or nearly so, while I pick up Hulu ad-free for a few months here and there when enough has cropped up there to merit re-subscription. (Watching Dopesick on Hulu at the moment and am really into it.) Meanwhile, I have a one-year subscription to Apple TV+ which I've been using quite a bit since the summer, so will probably keep it beyond the year. Also have Peacock Premium (with ads) for free, which I watch occasionally. Sometimes I pick up a premium like Showtime or Epix for a month or so.

Aside from paid services, I also watch quite a bit of YouTube, as well as some stuff here and there on the free PBS and Pluto TV apps.

At this point, I really only pick up Netflix for a month when a new season of Stranger Things or The Crown comes out. No interest in Disney+ or ESPN+. I did a one-month trial of Paramount+ which confirmed that it doesn't have enough stuff that appeals to me to justify a subscription. There are a few things I would watch on discovery+ but probably not enough to subscribe. Perhaps some or all of its content will end up inside HBO Max after next year's Warner/Discovery merger.


----------



## B. Shoe

NashGuy said:


> I seem to have settled into a pattern where HBO Max (ad-free) is the main subscription app that I keep year-round, or nearly so, while I pick up Hulu ad-free for a few months here and there when enough has cropped up there to merit re-subscription. (Watching Dopesick on Hulu at the moment and am really into it.) Meanwhile, I have a one-year subscription to Apple TV+ which I've been using quite a bit since the summer, so will probably keep it beyond the year. Also have Peacock Premium (with ads) for free, which I watch occasionally. Sometimes I pick up a premium like Showtime or Epix for a month or so.


This is the strategy that I would *like* to have when it comes to keeping/picking up streaming subscriptions. The fiancé and the 13-year-old tend to have different viewpoints when it comes to things like Disney+ and Netflix. So I play the long game and keep the ladies in the household happy.


----------



## NashGuy

For anyone interested, you can get *one free month of both Paramount+ and Showtime* if you sign up for the first time (or with a new email address) through Nov. 14. Sign up for a free one-week trial of Paramount+ through their site's front page. You can choose either the basic plan or the premium one (which has no ads on-demand and includes live local CBS), then use code VETERANS on the checkout page. After signing up, go to your Account page and add the Showtime add-on to your account. As their help page confirms, if you have a free trial of Paramount+ and you add the Showtime add-on, it will also be free for the duration of your Paramount+ trial.

Be sure to cancel the day before you will be billed for the combined services. Or if you only want to keep Paramount+, then cancel the Showtime add-on then. Right now, the combined regular monthly cost of the premium plan with the Showtime add-on is $15 (the same as ad-free HBO Max).


----------



## Phil T

T-Mobile is offering one year of Paramount + free to subscribers, either internet or phone. 
Paramount+ on Us: Subscription Included With Your Plan | T-Mobile

Currently I have Apple TV+ through T-Mobile free for a year. Amazon Video from Prime, Netflix free with my 55+ Magenta Max from T-Mobile, and Peacock free from Comcast. I did the Paramount + free deal also. I just need to remember and cancel the freebies before the year is up.


----------



## Mark Holtz

I just added a year of AMC+ for about $24+tax today.


----------



## Davenlr

Sling Blue + All In package
HBOMAX (free with internet)
Paramount+ (Free with Tmobile)
Disney+
Peacock (free version)
Bravia Core (free with Sony TV)
Fox Sports (Free with Sling for 4K broadcasts)
Prime Video (Free with Amazon Prime)
HDHomeRun DVR for locals

So basically, $56 a month for Sling plus Disney for $79/yr and HDHomeRun for $35/yr


----------



## OneMarcilV

Mark Holtz said:


> I just added a year of AMC+ for about $24+tax today.


That is a great price for one year.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Way too many!

Youtube TV
HBO MAX
Amazon Prime
Disney+/Hulu/ESPN+ Bundle
AMC+
Peacock+
Netflix
Apple TV+

Full disclosure on the above... the Disney bundle I get "free" via Verizon. Same for AMC+. AMC+ I am full well dropping after the 1 year free offer... but the Disney bundle is with me free as long as I keep my current package.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Holy crap! I love that the forum is censoring the name of NBC/Universal's streaming service!


----------



## b4pjoe

Only part of it.


----------



## James Long

NSFW?


----------



## b4pjoe

It is now showing the whole word Peacock. Someone changed the filter.


----------



## cypherx

Lol
Peaschlong…


----------



## Stewart Vernon

b4pjoe said:


> It is now showing the whole word Peacock. Someone changed the filter.


Yeah, shortly after I noticed and posted about it, someone was able to fix it.


----------



## BethanyAllen

You can stream discovery+ on Amazon Fire TV. First, you need to sign up if you haven't already, then download and install the app and start streaming discovery+ using your Amazon Fire TV. In case of any difficulty, you can check through this tutorial which contains the different strategies to install discovery+ on firestick. Hope this is helpful for you.


----------



## Curtis0620

PRIME
DIRECTV STREAM
PARAMOUNT+

I canceled "Woke" Disney


----------



## NashGuy

Curtis0620 said:


> I canceled "Woke" Disney


lol


----------

